# Brs Group Buy



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Finished Thread


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

really? no one wants this GREAT opportunity? while our dollar value is equal theirs?!?!?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Thread clossed


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

you may better off ordering the profilux in canada as prices will be similar. our network has access to these, shoot us a pm.


----------

